# Cheap FB Honkers? Where are they?



## deepriverguide (Jun 25, 2003)

I am trying like I am aure everyone else is to get FB honkers as cheap as possible. If anyone can help email me at [email protected] do not need your connection you can set up the deal to keep your connection hidden per say. Thanks Guys

Mike


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Deepriver...
Why don't you just pay the price that everyone else pays. And if for instance if I had a connection, why would I help a guide out???

H2OfowlND


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

gone


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Sorry Deepriver, Capital tool in Mandan had a sale last weekend $89/four
We added 4 dozen to our spread. Snooze ya loose!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah but why help a guide out anyways??


----------



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

Alright guys.......you made your point. Post if you can help or just let it go please.


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

Deepriver, there were some deals at the GameFair in Anoka last weekend. Knutson's out of MI had them for $88/4. These were bigfoots. They might still be going on, you might want to look them up on the web.


----------

